# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  'अख्तर' सईद खान की रचनाएँ

## INDIAN_ROSE22

आज ��*ी दश्त-ए-बला में नहर पर पहरा रहा
कितनी सदियों बाद मैं आया मगर प्यासा रहा

क्या फ़ज़ा-ए-सुब्ह-ए-ख़ंदाँ क्या सवाद-ए-शाम-ए-ग़म
जिस तरफ़ देखा किया मैं देर तक हँसता रहा

इक सुलगता आशियाँ और बिजलियों की अंजुमन
पूछता किस से के मेरे घर में क्या था क्या रहा

ज़िंदगी क्या एक सन्नाटा था पिछली रात का
शम्में गुल होती रहीं दिल से धुँआ उ��*ता रहा

क़ाफ़िले फूलों के गुज़रे इस तरफ़ से ��*ी मगर
दिल का इक गोशा जो सूना था बहुत सूना रहा

तेरी इन हँसती हुई आँखों से निस्बत थी जिसे
मेरी पलकों पर वो आँसू उम्र ��*र ��*हरा रहा

अब लहू बन कर मेरी आँखों से बह जाने को है
हाँ वही दिल जो हरीफ़-ए-जोशिश-ए-दरिया रहा

किस को फ़ुर्सत थी के 'अख़्तर' देखता मेरी तरफ़
मैं जहाँ जिस बज़्म में जब तक रहा तन्हा रहा.

Pesh hai aapki khidmat me Akhtar Saeed Khan Ghazals , ek se badh kar ek sundar ghazals

Urdu Shayar Akhtar Saeed Khan's Ghazals for you,

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दीदनी है ज़ख़्म-ए-दिल और आप से पर्दा भी क्या
इक ज़रा नज़दीक आ कर देखिए ऐसा भी क्या

हम भी ना-वाक़िफ़ नहीं आदाब-ए-महफ़िल से मगर
चीख़ उठें ख़ामोशियाँ तक ऐसा सन्नाटा भी क्या

ख़ुद हमीं जब दस्त-ए-क़ातिल को दुआ देते रहे
फिर कोई अपनी सितम-गारी पे शरमाता भी क्या

जितने आईने थे सब टूटे हुए थे सामने
शीशा-गर बातों से अपनी हम को बहलाता भी क्या

हम ने सारी ज़िंदगी इक आरज़ू में काट दी
फ़र्ज़ कीजे कुछ नहीं खोया मगर पाया भी क्या

बे-महाबा तुझ से अक्सर सामना होता रहा
ज़िंदगी तू ने मुझे देखा न हो ऐसा भी क्या

बे-तलब इक जुस्तुजू सी बे-सबब इक इंतिज़ार
उम्र-ए-बे-पायाँ का इतना मुख़्तसर क़िस्सा भी क्या

ग़ैर से भी जब मिला 'अख़्तर' तो हँस कर ही मिला
आदमी अच्छा हो लेकिन इस क़दर अच्छा भी क्या.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दिल की राहें ढूँडने जब हम चले
हम से आगे दीदा-ए-पुर-नम चले

तेज़ झोंका भी है दिल को ना-गवार
तुम से मस हो कर हवा कम कम चले

थी कभी यूँ क़द्र-ए-दिल इस बज़्म में
जैसे हाथों-हाथ जाम-ए-जम चले

है वो आरिज़ और उस पर चश्म-ए-पुर-नम
गुल पे जैसे क़तरा-ए-शबनम चले

आमद-ए-सैलाब का वक़्फ़ा था वो
जिस को ये जाना के आँसू थम चले

कहते हैं गर्दिश में हैं सात आसमाँ
अज़-सर-ए-नौ क़िस्सा-ए-आदम चले

खिल ही जाएगी कभी दिल की कली
फूल बरसाता हुआ मौसम चले

बे-सुतूँ छत के तले इस धूप में
ढूँडने किस को ये मेरे ग़म चले

कौन जीने के लिए मरता रहे
लो सँभालो अपनी दुनिया हम चले

कुछ तो हो अहल-ए-नज़र को पास-ए-दर्द
कुछ तो ज़िक्र-ए-आबरू-ए-ग़म चले

कुछ अधूरे ख़्वाब आँखों में लिए
हम भी 'अख़्तर' दरहम ओ बरहम चले.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दिल-ए-शोरीदा की वहशत नहीं देखी जाती
रोज़ इक सर पे क़यामत नहीं देखी जाती

अब उन आँखों में वो अगली सी नदामत भी नहीं
अब दिल-ए-ज़ार की हालत नहीं देखी जाती

बंद कर दे कोई माज़ी का दरीचा मुझ पर
अब इस आईने में सूरत नहीं देखी जाती

आप की रंजिश-ए-बे-जा ही बहुत है मुझ को
दिल पे हर ताज़ा मुसीबत नहीं देखी जाती

तू कहानी ही के पर्दे में भली लगती है
ज़िंदगी तेरी हक़ीक़त नहीं देखी जाती

लफ़्ज़ उस शोख़ का मुँह देख के रह जाते हैं
लब-ए-इज़हार की हसरत नहीं देखी जाती

दुश्मन-ए-जाँ ही सही साथ तो इक उम्र का है
दिल से अब दर्द की रुख़्सत नहीं देखी जाती

देखा जाता है यहाँ हौसला-ए-क़ता-ए-सफ़र
नफ़स-ए-चंद की मोहलत नहीं देखी जाती

देखिए जब भी मिज़ा पर है इक आँसू 'अख़्तर'
दीदा-ए-तर की रिफ़ाक़त नहीं देखी जाती.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कभी ज़बाँ पे न आया के आरज़ू क्या है
ग़रीब दिल पे अजब हसरतों का साया है

सबा ने जागती आँखों को चूम चूम लिया
न जाने आख़िर-ए-शब इंतिज़ार किस का है

ये किस की जलवा-गरी काएनात है मेरी
के ख़ाक हो के भी दिल शोला-ए-तमन्ना है

तेरी नज़र की बहार-आफ़रीनियाँ तस्लीम
मगर ये दिल में जो काँटा सा इक खटकता है

जहाँ-ए-फ़िक्र-ओ-नज़र की उड़ा रही है हँसी
ये ज़िंदगी जो सर-ए-रह-गुज़र तमाशा है

ये दश्त वो है जहाँ रास्ता नहीं मिलता
अभी से लौट चलो घर अभी उजाला है

यही रहा है बस इक दिल के ग़म-गुसारों में
ठहर ठहर के जो आँसू पलक तक आता है

ठहर गए ये कहाँ आ के रोज़ ओ शब 'अख़्तर'
के आफ़ताब है सर पर मगर अँधेरा है.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कहें किस से हमारा खो गया क्या
किसी को क्या के हम को हो गया क्या

खुली आँखों नज़र आता नहीं कुछ
हर इक से पूछता हूँ वो गया क्या

मुझे हर बात पर झुटला रही है
ये तुझ बिन ज़िंदगी को हो गया क्या

उदासी राह की कुछ कह रही है
मुसाफ़िर रास्ते में खो गया क्या

ये बस्ती इस क़दर सुनसान कब थी
दिल-ए-शोरीदा थक कर सो गया क्या

चमन-आराई थी जिस गुल का शेवा
मेरी राहों में काँटे बो गया क्या.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मुद्दत से लापता है ख़ुदा जाने क्या हुआ
फिरता था एक शख़्स तुम्हें पूछता हुआ

वो ज़िंदगी थी आप थे या कोई ख़्वाब था
जो कुछ था एक लम्हे को बस सामना हुआ

हम ने तेरे बग़ैर भी जी कर दिखा दिया
अब ये सवाल क्या है के फिर दिल का क्या हुआ

सो भी वो तू न देख सकी ऐ हवा-ए-दहर
सीने में इक चराग़ रक्खा था जला हुआ

दुनिया को ज़िद नुमाइश-ए-ज़ख़्म-ए-जिगर से थी
फ़रियाद मैं ने की न ज़माना ख़फ़ा हुआ

हर अंजुमन में ध्यान उसी अंजुमन का है
जागा हो जैसे ख़्वाब कोई देखता हुआ

शायद चमन में जी न लगे लौट आऊँ मैं
सय्याद रख क़फ़स का अभी दर खुला हुआ

ये इज़्तिराब-ए-शौक़ है 'अख़्तर' के गुम-रही
मैं अपने क़ाफ़िले से हूँ कोसों बढ़ा हुआ.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

सफ़र ही शर्त-ए-सफ़र है तो ख़त्म क्या होगा
तुम्हारे घर से उधर भी ये रास्ता होगा

ज़माना सख़्त गिराँ ख़्वाब है मगर ऐ दिल
पुकार तो सही कोई तो जागता होगा

ये बे-सबब नहीं आए हैं आँख में आँसू
ख़ुशी का लम्हा कोई याद आ गया होगा

मेरा फ़साना हर इक दिल का माजरा तो न था
सुना भी होगा किसी ने तो क्या सुना होगा

फिर आज शाम से पैकार जान ओ तन में है
फिर आज दिल ने किसी को भुला दिया होगा

विदा कर मुझे ऐ ज़िंदगी गले मिल के
फिर ऐसा दोस्त न तुझ से कभी जुदा होगा

मैं ख़ुद से दूर हुआ जा रहा हूँ फिर 'अख़्तर'
वो फिर क़रीब से हो कर गुज़र गया होगा.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

सैर-गाह-ए-दुनिया का हासिल-ए-तमाशा क्या
रंग-ओ-निकहत-ए-गुल पर अपना था इजारा क्या

खेल है मोहब्बत में जान ओ दिल का सौदा क्या
देखिये दिखाती है अब ये ज़िंदगी क्या क्या

जब भी जी उमड़ आया रो लिए घड़ी भर को
आँसुओं की बारिश से मौसमों का रिश्ता क्या

कब सर-ए-नज़ारा था हम को बज़्म-ए-आलम का
यूँ भी देख कर तुम को और देखना था क्या

दर्द बे-दवा अपना बख़्त ना-रसा अपना
ऐ निगाह-ए-बे-परवा तुझ से हम को शिकवा क्या

बे-सवाल आँखों से मुँह छुपा रहे हो क्यूँ
मेरी चश्म-ए-हैराँ में है कोई तकाज़ा क्या

हाल है न माज़ी है वक़्त का तसलसुल है
रात का अँधेरा क्या सुब्ह का उजाला क्या

जो है जी में कह दीजे उन के रू-बा-रू 'अख़्तर'
अर्ज़-ए-हाल की ख़ातिर ढूँडिए बहाना क्या.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

याद आएँ जो अय्याम-ए-बहाराँ तो किधर जाएँ
ये तो कोई चारा नहीं सर फोड़ के मर जाएँ

क़दमों के निशाँ हैं न कोई मील का पत्थर
इस राह से अब जिन को गुज़रना है गुज़र जाएँ

रस्में ही बदल दी हैं ज़माने ने दिलों की
किस वज़ा से उस बज़्म में ऐ दीदा-ए-तर जाएँ

जाँ देने के दावे हों के पैमान-ए-वफ़ा हो
जी में तो ये आता है के अब हम भी मुकर जाएँ

हर मौज गले लग के ये कहती है ठहर जाओ
दरिया का इशारा है के हम पार उतर जाएँ

शीशे से भी नाज़ुक है इन्हें छू के न देखो
ऐसा न हो आँखों के हसीं ख़्वाब बिखर जाएँ

तारीक हुए जाते हैं बढ़ते हुए साए
'अख़्तर' से कहो शाम हुई आप भी घर जाएँ.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ये हम से पूछते हो रंज-ए-इम्तिहाँ क्या है
तुम्हीं कहो सिला-ए-ख़ून-ए-कुश्तगाँ क्या है

असीर-ए-बंद-ए-ख़िज़ाँ हूँ न पूछ ऐ सय्याद
ख़िराम क्या है सबा क्या है गुलसिताँ क्या है

हुई है उम्र के दिल को नज़र से रब्त नहीं
मगर ये सिलसिला-ए-चश्म-ए-ख़ूँ-फ़शाँ क्या है

नज़र उठे तो न समझूँ झुके तो क्या समझूँ
सुकूत-ए-नाज़ ये पैरा-ए-बयाँ क्या है

बहें न आँख से आँसू तो नग़मगी बे-सूद
खिलें न फूल तो रंगीनी-ए-फ़ुग़ाँ क्या है

निगाह-ए-यास तेरे हाथ है भ्रम दिल का
कहीं वो जान न लें इश्क़ की ज़बाँ क्या है

ये और बात के हम तुम को बे-वफ़ा न कहें
मगर ये जानते हैं जौर-ए-आसमाँ क्या है

मैं शिकवा-संज नहीं अपनी तीरा-बख़्ती का
मगर बताओ तो ये सुब्ह-ए-ज़र-फ़शाँ क्या है.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ज़िंदगी छीन ले बख़्शी हुई दौलत अपनी 
तू ने ख़्वाबों के सिवा मुझ को दिया भी क्या है.

----------

